# I'm done with this website



## digger

I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.

What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.

And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.

So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.


----------



## Grace

Bye Digger. Sorry to see you go since you just got here. For the record...you won't find anything like USMB out there. Either its all fluffy rainbow farting unicorns who gasp at foul language, or nothing but battles. You've just been in the wrong threads. Hang out in the more mellow ones. Foxfyres thread of the coffee shop is cool. Threads in General or Reviews for movies is nice. Health is also a great forum. 
Go look. Then if you come back....holler. I'll give ya a hug welcome.

(btw..I posted at a board for 13 years. Finally had enough and went on the prowl. Found here, then like a dummy I got caught in drama, left for a small while, then came back. And here I stay. I looked. Not much out there). But do go look. And maybe you will wander back this way.


----------



## Intense

We'll keep a light on for ya.


----------



## Lumpy 1

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.



I wouldn't recommend you ever get married... 

Eh.. stick around it gets better... then worse .. then better ... etc..


----------



## Synthaholic

Grace said:


> Bye Digger. Sorry to see you go since you just got here. For the record...you won't find anything like USMB out there. *Either its all fluffy rainbow farting unicorns who gasp at foul language, or nothing but battles. *You've just been in the wrong threads. Hang out in the more mellow ones. Foxfyres thread of the coffee shop is cool. Threads in General or Reviews for movies is nice. Health is also a great forum.
> Go look. Then if you come back....holler. I'll give ya a hug welcome.
> 
> (btw..I posted at a board for 13 years. Finally had enough and went on the prowl. Found here, then like a dummy I got caught in drama, left for a small while, then came back. And here I stay. I looked. Not much out there). But do go look. And maybe you will wander back this way.



That's not really true, Grace.


----------



## Grace

Synthaholic said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Digger. Sorry to see you go since you just got here. For the record...you won't find anything like USMB out there. *Either its all fluffy rainbow farting unicorns who gasp at foul language, or nothing but battles. *You've just been in the wrong threads. Hang out in the more mellow ones. Foxfyres thread of the coffee shop is cool. Threads in General or Reviews for movies is nice. Health is also a great forum.
> Go look. Then if you come back....holler. I'll give ya a hug welcome.
> 
> (btw..I posted at a board for 13 years. Finally had enough and went on the prowl. Found here, then like a dummy I got caught in drama, left for a small while, then came back. And here I stay. I looked. Not much out there). But do go look. And maybe you will wander back this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really true, Grace.
Click to expand...


For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering. I tried blogging too. That didn't work out well either.
I like it here because it reminds me of my old original home board I hung out at.
But to each their own. The net is huge. Maybe Digger will find what he/she is looking for. I hope so. But if not...like Intense said, the light will be left on.

Care to tell me what wasn't true, though? My personal opinion isn't? And who are you to judge me? It's true FOR ME.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grace said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Digger. Sorry to see you go since you just got here. For the record...you won't find anything like USMB out there. *Either its all fluffy rainbow farting unicorns who gasp at foul language, or nothing but battles. *You've just been in the wrong threads. Hang out in the more mellow ones. Foxfyres thread of the coffee shop is cool. Threads in General or Reviews for movies is nice. Health is also a great forum.
> Go look. Then if you come back....holler. I'll give ya a hug welcome.
> 
> (btw..I posted at a board for 13 years. Finally had enough and went on the prowl. Found here, then like a dummy I got caught in drama, left for a small while, then came back. And here I stay. I looked. Not much out there). But do go look. And maybe you will wander back this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really true, Grace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering. I tried blogging too. That didn't work out well either.
> I like it here because it reminds me of my old original home board I hung out at.
> But to each their own. The net is huge. Maybe Digger will find what he/she is looking for. I hope so. But if not...like Intense said, the light will be left on.
> 
> *Care to tell me what wasn't true, though? My personal opinion isn't? And who are you to judge me? It's true FOR ME*.
Click to expand...


No need to get defensive.  

It's not true that there aren't civil debate forums where heated political arguments occur.  I belong to at least three of them.  There is some great debate, and there is no fluffy rainbow farting unicorns.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.



Personally, I have found many reasoned opinions here including many that disagree with mine.  (Although, I will admit that sometimes it takes a bit of sifting to find them).  However, they are indeed reasoned and they are indeed here.

And, since I enjoy hearing peoples thought-out opinions (as opposed to regurgitated talking points) I kind of like it here so far.  Its certainly no worse than the other boards Ive frequented and, in some ways, its actually better than others.

Its funny but one of the things I like about this place is their willingness to let a person punctuate their post with foul language.  (Not sure what that says about me but I am not sure I care either).

Well, anyway, I think you are looking for something that simply does not exist (at least not on an internet political board that is open to the public).  But, good luck in your quest.


----------



## Grace

Synthaholic said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really true, Grace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering. I tried blogging too. That didn't work out well either.
> I like it here because it reminds me of my old original home board I hung out at.
> But to each their own. The net is huge. Maybe Digger will find what he/she is looking for. I hope so. But if not...like Intense said, the light will be left on.
> 
> *Care to tell me what wasn't true, though? My personal opinion isn't? And who are you to judge me? It's true FOR ME*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to get defensive.
> 
> It's not true that there aren't civil debate forums where heated political arguments occur.  I belong to at least three of them.  There is some great debate, and there is no fluffy rainbow farting unicorns.
Click to expand...

Sorry. Didn't mean to sound defensive. On message boards, hard to read body language and facial expressions.
I post at 3 other boards as well. One is pure fluffy rainbow farting unicorns with no cuss words allowed. One has interesting convos of many topics..some fluff, some heated debate, but not too many members so it is very slow and you're lucky to be there the same time one other person may be. The other is nothing but gangbanger idiot people who take whatever you say no matter how mundane the topic and do a pile on. Bullies. Hateful people who enjoy hating. I don't post there often because I always get jumped. They think I'm crazy.
And now I post here. I didn't have much luck in my hunt. Glad you found some good ones.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

Grace said:


> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering....



Been there, done that.  Perhaps our paths have crossed under different pseudo names?


----------



## hjmick

Hey digger... I'm pretty sure none of us gives a shit if you go.

Hell, I'm pretty sure most of us didn't even know you were here...


----------



## Grace

Mr_Rockhead said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that.  Perhaps our paths have crossed under different pseudo names?
Click to expand...



Perhaps. But I am not telling. This place is my secret.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

Grace said:


> Mr_Rockhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that.  Perhaps our paths have crossed under different pseudo names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But I am not telling....
Click to expand...


Neither am I.


----------



## Grace

Well then..hello stranger.


----------



## Zona

I have never seen a board quite like this.  Yes it is right leaning, yes the majority of people with high rep points are from the right and yes, the majority of the mods are rightys....(what the hell was my point....?  Oh yeah)  but its damn near impossible to be banned from here.  That is rare.


----------



## HUGGY

*I'm done with this website*

I'm not.  I won't stop until Frankie and AlliBaba and Politicalchick and so many others see things my way.  I'm not fuckin kidding around you goofs.  I have the stamina of a GOD!!!  

Oh ya and Liability and Jroc and That fuckin pussy HouseGimp and..... etc..  ...........

Just sayin...

AND I turn all the Christians into atheists...  

AND............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Ly1_NKTVU]YouTube - The Black Knight - Monty Python&#39;s Holy Grial[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8lT1o0sDwI]YouTube - Animal House: Germans Bombed Pearl Harbor[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Mr_Rockhead said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that.  Perhaps our paths have crossed under different pseudo names?
Click to expand...


LOL.  I was wondering if you were the same "Rockhead" that absolutely hated me on the last board where I was really active.  

I get really frustrated when the trolls barge in before a decent discussion can get going.  But enough decent discussions do get going on other threads to keep me interested in the limited time I have to do this.

I love the board having some reasonable rules but not being at all PC.

I am annoyed when a troll thread is merged with and destroys a good discussion thread because our leaders don't like multiple threads on the same subject.  But that doesn't happen often enough to be a big deal.

I love that this is an active and vibrant board that has allowed me to get to know some pretty special people.

I really hate when a well meaning mod moves a good thread to an inactive forum where it dies because nobody sees it.

I love that the mods are payng attention to what is going on.

If I wanted perfection in a message board I sure wouldn't be at USMB.  But then I wouldn't be anywhere.   All in all it's a good message board home for those willing to stick around and get acquainted with folks.


----------



## Ringel05

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.



Try this site:
AnalityRus
I think you'll like it.


----------



## Wicked Jester

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.


C-YA!

You dug your own hole....Shouldn't have started lying for no other reason than to try and make a partisan point....Like you did last night by vociferously claiming that *FEDS* were wantonely shooting unarmed civilians after Katrina, and then trying to imply it was ordered by Bush.

And of course, your lil' bashing of all who ever served this country, by trying to imply that we were just mindless,  blood thirsty robots, was a very stupid move.....A very stupid thing to do on this board.

You dug your own hole several times, and was called on it......That is why you are fleeing now......Don't let the door hit ya' in the ass


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

Foxfyre said:


> Mr_Rockhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that.  Perhaps our paths have crossed under different pseudo names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  I was wondering if you were the same "Rockhead" that absolutely hated me on the last board where I was really active.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


Yeah, it probably was me, Foxfyre, because, admittedly,  Ive been using Mr_Rockhead for quite some time in several different places.  And, while Im thinking about this, let me add that you had quite some nerve disagreeing with me on those other boards.  What are you some kind of partisan zealot?

Now, that said, in all seriousness, I really dont hate anyone (especially you).  Nope, I am simply too old (and hopefully too wise) to let that kind of base emotion consume (and thereby control) me.

Truth be told, I actually like you and the other (rational) people who disagree with me (but dont tell them that).  Of course, that doesn't mean I will not defend my position on any hot-button issue because, after all, I am, of course,  right (and they are, of course, wrong).


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Zona said:


> I have never seen a board quite like this.  Yes it is right leaning, yes the majority of people with high rep points are from the right and yes, the majority of the mods are rightys....(what the hell was my point....?  Oh yeah)  but its damn near impossible to be banned from here.  That is rare.



Lets see. The women on this board have all the high rep and most of them are sure as hell NOT right leaning.


----------



## Sarah G

Wicked Jester said:


> digger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> C-YA!
> 
> You dug your own hole....Shouldn't have started lying for no other reason than to try and make a partisan point....Like you did last night by vociferously claiming that *FEDS* were wantonely shooting unarmed civilians after Katrina, and then trying to imply it was ordered by Bush.
> 
> And of course, your lil' bashing of all who ever served this country, by trying to imply that we were just mindless,  blood thirsty robots, was a very stupid move.....A very stupid thing to do on this board.
> 
> You dug your own hole several times, and was called on it......That is why you are fleeing now......Don't let the door hit ya' in the ass
Click to expand...


Aww, you should be ashamed being so nasty to that noob..


----------



## Grace

I guess I missed all that. I don't usually pay attention to the really heavy duty political stuff. I'm too fluffy.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

Grace said:


> Well then..hello stranger.



Hello strangerput your loving hand in mine 
You are a strangerand you're a friend of mine 

Get up, rounderlet a working girl lay down 
You are a rounderand you're all out and down 

Well, every timeI ride the four and six street cars 
I can see my babypeeping through the bars 

He bowed his headand he waved both hands at me 
He's prison boundand longing to be free 

I'll see youwhen your troubles are like mine 
Yes. I'll see youwhen you haven't got a dime.

With apologies to Emmy Lou Harris who, in my opinion, is the greatest Torch Ballad singer that ever lived (with the possible exception of Linda Ronstadt).


----------



## editec

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.


 
Bye

Thanks for the dramatic Tierra Toss on your way out.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Grace said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering. I tried blogging too. That didn't work out well either.
> I like it here because it reminds me of my old original home board I hung out at.
> But to each their own. The net is huge. Maybe Digger will find what he/she is looking for. I hope so. But if not...like Intense said, the light will be left on.
> 
> *Care to tell me what wasn't true, though? My personal opinion isn't? And who are you to judge me? It's true FOR ME*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to get defensive.
> 
> It's not true that there aren't civil debate forums where heated political arguments occur.  I belong to at least three of them.  There is some great debate, and there is no fluffy rainbow farting unicorns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. Didn't mean to sound defensive. On message boards, hard to read body language and facial expressions.
> I post at 3 other boards as well. One is pure fluffy rainbow farting unicorns with no cuss words allowed. One has interesting convos of many topics..some fluff, some heated debate, but not too many members so it is very slow and you're lucky to be there the same time one other person may be. The other is nothing but gangbanger idiot people who take whatever you say no matter how mundane the topic and do a pile on. Bullies. Hateful people who enjoy hating. I don't post there often because I always get jumped. They think I'm crazy.
> And now I post here. I didn't have much luck in my hunt. Glad you found some good ones.
Click to expand...


" Sorry. Didn't mean to sound defensive."


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, all these dramatic "I'm leaving"..


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> We'll keep a light on for ya.



The minute your back is turned, someone's gonna steal the lightbulb. You know that right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> digger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> C-YA!
> 
> You dug your own hole....Shouldn't have started lying for no other reason than to try and make a partisan point....Like you did last night by vociferously claiming that *FEDS* were wantonely shooting unarmed civilians after Katrina, and then trying to imply it was ordered by Bush.
> And of course, your lil' bashing of all who ever served this country, by trying to imply that we were just mindless,  blood thirsty robots, was a very stupid move.....A very stupid thing to do on this board.
> 
> You dug your own hole several times, and was called on it......That is why you are fleeing now......Don't let the door hit ya' in the ass
Click to expand...


I missed that discussion.


----------



## xotoxi

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpixdTlYlKU&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - Mike Posner - Please Don&#39;t Go[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Good move. 

I often do the same thing when I'm first invited into someone's home. I will say something like "Thanks for the cookies but your coffee sucks," and then tell them how to make a good cup of coffee. 

Or you could put everyone who upsets you on ignore. Then in your sig line you can keep a running tally of all whom you've put on ignore, plus an announcement of the latest entrant on the list. That way, you can filter out all the stress and at the same time garner enormous respect from your fellow posters. 

Actually, I kept confusing you with Douger. I was always expecting some amusing trollish anti-American nonsequiter everytime you posted. So maybe this is for the best.


----------



## Mr. H.

There is in fact quite a lot of "reasoned opinion" here. 

You've got to look for it, recognize it, and digest it. 

Yes there's much bullshit through which to sift but that's the nature of message boards.


----------



## xsited1

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.



I'm glad you're leaving.  Everybody knows you chose the name 'digger' because you accidentally typed a 'd' rather than an 'n'.  Damn racist.  I bet you're also a homophobe, too.


----------



## waltky

possum wavin' bye-bye with a lil' tear in his eye...

... like dat lil' boy in dat movie Shane.


----------



## R.D.

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in.
> 
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck.



Who are you?

And thanks a bunch


----------



## Ringel05

Mr. H. said:


> There is in fact quite a lot of "reasoned opinion" here.
> 
> You've got to look for it, recognize it, and digest it.
> 
> Yes there's much bullshit through which to sift but that's the nature of message boards.



That's right!  And I contribute loads!! 
(Are my horns on straight?)


----------



## Mad Scientist

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.


Send me a PM and I can give you links to websites where they deal in the "group think" that you're comfortable with and expel members who think "outside the hive".


----------



## rightwinger

Shop around and come back if you don't find something better

Good luck


----------



## Foxfyre

Mr_Rockhead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Rockhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that.  Perhaps our paths have crossed under different pseudo names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  I was wondering if you were the same "Rockhead" that absolutely hated me on the last board where I was really active.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it probably was me, Foxfyre, because, admittedly,  Ive been using Mr_Rockhead for quite some time in several different places.  And, while Im thinking about this, let me add that you had quite some nerve disagreeing with me on those other boards.  What are you some kind of partisan zealot?
> 
> Now, that said, in all seriousness, I really dont hate anyone (especially you).  Nope, I am simply too old (and hopefully too wise) to let that kind of base emotion consume (and thereby control) me.
> 
> Truth be told, I actually like you and the other (rational) people who disagree with me (but dont tell them that).  Of course, that doesn't mean I will not defend my position on any hot-button issue because, after all, I am, of course,  right (and they are, of course, wrong).
Click to expand...


LOL.  If I can't hit a few nerves I'm not doing my job, right?  But it's always good to meet up with an old friend however contentious that friendship might have been.  So welcome to USMB and we hope you find a happy message board home here despite the fact that it won't be perfect any more than any internet place is perfect.

(Besides we have to replace digger.)


----------



## CandySlice

Foxfyre said:


> Mr_Rockhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that.  Perhaps our paths have crossed under different pseudo names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  I was wondering if you were the same "Rockhead" that absolutely hated me on the last board where I was really active.
> 
> I get really frustrated when the trolls barge in before a decent discussion can get going.  But enough decent discussions do get going on other threads to keep me interested in the limited time I have to do this.
> 
> I love the board having some reasonable rules but not being at all PC.
> 
> I am annoyed when a troll thread is merged with and destroys a good discussion thread because our leaders don't like multiple threads on the same subject.  But that doesn't happen often enough to be a big deal.
> 
> I love that this is an active and vibrant board that has allowed me to get to know some pretty special people.
> 
> I really hate when a well meaning mod moves a good thread to an inactive forum where it dies because nobody sees it.
> 
> I love that the mods are payng attention to what is going on.
> 
> If I wanted perfection in a message board I sure wouldn't be at USMB.  But then I wouldn't be anywhere.   All in all it's a good message board home for those willing to stick around and get acquainted with folks.
Click to expand...



Fox
I'm a grizzled veteran of the AOL message boards which of late have become turd and troll paradises. Talk about never finishing a sentence without the intervention of some addled miscreant busting up the line of thought!
I evidently joined this board in 2009 and promptly forgot about it but I'm starting to like it now. Like you,  I'm ecstatic about not having to edit myself if the word 'shit' will suffice better than the words 'darn it' and I have yet to get into my first flame war which I'm sure is coming directly, but _cest la vie_. Lots of good people here and some new opinions are always welcomed. 

You should stick around, Digger, unless you dug the hole too deep!(wink)


----------



## Triton

Farewell, This is the best messageboard i've found on the internet by far.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yup.  You get the good, the bad, and the ugly at USMB as much as you will anywhere but the good can be very very good and you can unsubscribe to the bad or just not check into what is obviously a troll thread in the first place.

It's tough in any new town though.  For awhile everybody feels like an outsider because they don't know anybody.  Also, a decent newbie can sort of be ignored until the regulars figure out he or she isn't just another driveby.  But those who persevere, pretty soon their screenname is also a household word and they're fitting right in.   That's true even in the politics/religion free zone in the Coffee Shop.

And of course those who come in as trolls or chronic critics won't be all that well received here any more than such are well received in real life.


----------



## CandySlice

Foxfyre said:


> Yup.  You get the good, the bad, and the ugly at USMB as much as you will anywhere but the good can be very very good and you can unsubscribe to the bad or just not check into what is obviously a troll thread in the first place.
> 
> It's tough in any new town though.  For awhile everybody feels like an outsider because they don't know anybody.  Also, a decent newbie can sort of be ignored until the regulars figure out he or she isn't just another driveby.  But those who persevere, pretty soon their screenname is also a household word and they're fitting right in.   That's true even in the politics/religion free zone in the Coffee Shop.
> 
> And of course those who come in as trolls or chronic critics won't be all that well received here any more than such are well received in real life.



Coming on strong upon arrival isn't the best move for a message board noob. We learn these things the hard way. It's like any other section of society. You keep your head down until you know the lay of the land. And try to be gracious to your hosts. Pick your battles and know your opponents.


----------



## HUGGY

CandySlice said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  You get the good, the bad, and the ugly at USMB as much as you will anywhere but the good can be very very good and you can unsubscribe to the bad or just not check into what is obviously a troll thread in the first place.
> 
> It's tough in any new town though.  For awhile everybody feels like an outsider because they don't know anybody.  Also, a decent newbie can sort of be ignored until the regulars figure out he or she isn't just another driveby.  But those who persevere, pretty soon their screenname is also a household word and they're fitting right in.   That's true even in the politics/religion free zone in the Coffee Shop.
> 
> And of course those who come in as trolls or chronic critics won't be all that well received here any more than such are well received in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming on strong upon arrival isn't the best move for a message board noob. We learn these things the hard way. It's like any other section of society. You keep your head down until you know the lay of the land. And try to be gracious to your hosts. Pick your battles and know your opponents.
Click to expand...


I agree !  It is best to start out simple and let it build like I did on my introductory post:

*Why can't we Talk?*

Well, we can talk, unless you are one of those zombie, vampire goulish neo con christian fascists that has brought my country to it's knees. There is a nine to one ratio of multinational corporate owned media that proactively divert Americas attention from the critical to the trivial. OK call me a hater, I don't care. I believe it is our duty to fight back the noise and bring light and justice to the debate...and possibly a little retrobution.

See how simple it is!!!!


----------



## CandySlice

HUGGY said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  You get the good, the bad, and the ugly at USMB as much as you will anywhere but the good can be very very good and you can unsubscribe to the bad or just not check into what is obviously a troll thread in the first place.
> 
> It's tough in any new town though.  For awhile everybody feels like an outsider because they don't know anybody.  Also, a decent newbie can sort of be ignored until the regulars figure out he or she isn't just another driveby.  But those who persevere, pretty soon their screenname is also a household word and they're fitting right in.   That's true even in the politics/religion free zone in the Coffee Shop.
> 
> And of course those who come in as trolls or chronic critics won't be all that well received here any more than such are well received in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming on strong upon arrival isn't the best move for a message board noob. We learn these things the hard way. It's like any other section of society. You keep your head down until you know the lay of the land. And try to be gracious to your hosts. Pick your battles and know your opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree !  It is best to start out simple and let it build like I did on my introductory post:
> 
> *Why can't we Talk?*
> 
> Well, we can talk, unless you are one of those zombie, vampire goulish neo con christian fascists that has brought my country to it's knees. There is a nine to one ratio of multinational corporate owned media that proactively divert Americas attention from the critical to the trivial. OK call me a hater, I don't care. I believe it is our duty to fight back the noise and bring light and justice to the debate...and possibly a little retrobution.
> 
> See how simple it is!!!!
Click to expand...


Way to enter gently, Huggy.


----------



## Immanuel

HUGGY said:


> *I'm done with this website*
> 
> I'm not.  I won't stop until Frankie and AlliBaba and Politicalchick and so many others see things my way.  I'm not fuckin kidding around you goofs.  I have the stamina of a GOD!!!
> 
> Oh ya and Liability and Jroc and That fuckin pussy HouseGimp and..... etc..  ...........
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> AND I turn all the Christians into atheists...
> 
> AND............
> 
> YouTube - The Black Knight - Monty Python's Holy Grial
> 
> YouTube - Animal House: Germans Bombed Pearl Harbor



Are you saying that we can get rid of you if we all pretend to agree with you for just one hour?  Well, in that case, screw you, I don't agree with anything you have ever said on this site!  

And I probably never will either!

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.



digger,

This is probably too late as it has been a couple of hours since you sent this message.  I don't know you and don't even know for certain that I have read one of your posts.  I wish you the best wherever you end up, but, I have to say that I think you will be sorry for it if you find the kind of board that you describe.  A board where everyone agrees with everyone else and no one bickers has got to be hell.  What fun is it to debate only with people that agree with you and I know, I use the word "debate" here very loosely. 

Best of Luck to you and feel free if you find that I am correct to come back.

Immie


----------



## California Girl

HUGGY said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  You get the good, the bad, and the ugly at USMB as much as you will anywhere but the good can be very very good and you can unsubscribe to the bad or just not check into what is obviously a troll thread in the first place.
> 
> It's tough in any new town though.  For awhile everybody feels like an outsider because they don't know anybody.  Also, a decent newbie can sort of be ignored until the regulars figure out he or she isn't just another driveby.  But those who persevere, pretty soon their screenname is also a household word and they're fitting right in.   That's true even in the politics/religion free zone in the Coffee Shop.
> 
> And of course those who come in as trolls or chronic critics won't be all that well received here any more than such are well received in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming on strong upon arrival isn't the best move for a message board noob. We learn these things the hard way. It's like any other section of society. You keep your head down until you know the lay of the land. And try to be gracious to your hosts. Pick your battles and know your opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree !  It is best to start out simple and let it build like I did on my introductory post:
> 
> *Why can't we Talk?*
> 
> Well, we can talk, unless you are one of those zombie, vampire goulish neo con christian fascists that has brought my country to it's knees. There is a nine to one ratio of multinational corporate owned media that proactively divert Americas attention from the critical to the trivial. OK call me a hater, I don't care. I believe it is our duty to fight back the noise and bring light and justice to the debate...and possibly a little retrobution.
> 
> See how simple it is!!!!
Click to expand...


Who the hell left DiaperDude's cage door open? Get back to your own lil whinefest thread, Diaper. There's a good boy.


----------



## Intense

Mad Scientist said:


> digger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM and I can give you links to websites where they deal in the "group think" that you're comfortable with and expel members who think "outside the hive".
Click to expand...


Whitehouse.Gov?
Dept of Defense.Gov?


----------



## justinacolmena

xotoxi said:


> YouTube - Mike Posner - Please Don&#39;t Go



Singer Mike Posner is airlifted to the hospital after being bitten by a rattlesnake

EMTs are freaking out over a snakebite?

I have been bitten by rattlesnakes before and recovered completely by taking it easy and drinking a lot of water and eating a little bit of fresh fruit.

There's some sort of “antivenin” or “antivenom” or something like that and it absolutely smacks of medical quackery & attempted murder by poison with a convenient reptile to take the fall for their crime.

Doctors are crooks, and entertainers all too often play along with the scam, willingly or not.


----------



## Ringel05

justinacolmena said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Mike Posner - Please Don&#39;t Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singer Mike Posner is airlifted to the hospital after being bitten by a rattlesnake
> 
> EMTs are freaking out over a snakebite?
> 
> I have been bitten by rattlesnakes before and recovered completely by taking it easy and drinking a lot of water and eating a little bit of fresh fruit.
> 
> There's some sort of “antivenin” or “antivenom” or something like that and it absolutely smacks of medical quackery & attempted murder by poison with a convenient reptile to take the fall for their crime.
> 
> Doctors are crooks, and entertainers all too often play along with the scam, willingly or not.
Click to expand...

Necro threading.......?  Okie dokie........


----------



## Crepitus

Ringel05 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Mike Posner - Please Don&#39;t Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singer Mike Posner is airlifted to the hospital after being bitten by a rattlesnake
> 
> EMTs are freaking out over a snakebite?
> 
> I have been bitten by rattlesnakes before and recovered completely by taking it easy and drinking a lot of water and eating a little bit of fresh fruit.
> 
> There's some sort of “antivenin” or “antivenom” or something like that and it absolutely smacks of medical quackery & attempted murder by poison with a convenient reptile to take the fall for their crime.
> 
> Doctors are crooks, and entertainers all too often play along with the scam, willingly or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Necro threading.......?  Okie dokie........
Click to expand...

Not to mention compete lunacy.


----------



## Ringel05

Crepitus said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Mike Posner - Please Don&#39;t Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singer Mike Posner is airlifted to the hospital after being bitten by a rattlesnake
> 
> EMTs are freaking out over a snakebite?
> 
> I have been bitten by rattlesnakes before and recovered completely by taking it easy and drinking a lot of water and eating a little bit of fresh fruit.
> 
> There's some sort of “antivenin” or “antivenom” or something like that and it absolutely smacks of medical quackery & attempted murder by poison with a convenient reptile to take the fall for their crime.
> 
> Doctors are crooks, and entertainers all too often play along with the scam, willingly or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Necro threading.......?  Okie dokie........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention compete lunacy.
Click to expand...

Well we are the preeminent insane asylum on the interwebz.


----------



## justinacolmena

Ringel05 said:


> Necro threading.......? Okie dokie........





Crepitus said:


> Not to mention compete lunacy.





Ringel05 said:


> Well we are the preeminent insane asylum on the interwebz.



And not just the singer Mike Posner.


Singer Mike Posner is airlifted to the hospital after being bitten by a rattlesnake
There’s a judge.

Judge Posner Gets A New Job
The Backstory Behind Judge Richard Posner’s Retirement
An Exit Interview With Richard Posner, Judicial Provocateur

About Posner

Why did Posner retire? He cites 'difficulty' with his colleagues on one issue

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...17/09/21/richard-posners-bats-crazy-new-book/


----------



## harmonica

MAGA and he's RACIST


----------



## Ringel05

justinacolmena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Necro threading.......? Okie dokie........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention compete lunacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we are the preeminent insane asylum on the interwebz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not just the singer Mike Posner.
> 
> 
> Singer Mike Posner is airlifted to the hospital after being bitten by a rattlesnake
> There’s a judge.
> 
> Judge Posner Gets A New Job
> The Backstory Behind Judge Richard Posner’s Retirement
> An Exit Interview With Richard Posner, Judicial Provocateur
> 
> About Posner
> 
> Why did Posner retire? He cites 'difficulty' with his colleagues on one issue
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...17/09/21/richard-posners-bats-crazy-new-book/
Click to expand...

You act like I give a shit......


----------



## caddo kid

IMO there is considerable truth to what the OP addresses.
There are  also a lot of hateful messages & threats that pop up here @ USMB.
This place is about a half step behind 8chan.


----------



## flacaltenn

Ringel05 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Mike Posner - Please Don&#39;t Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singer Mike Posner is airlifted to the hospital after being bitten by a rattlesnake
> 
> EMTs are freaking out over a snakebite?
> 
> I have been bitten by rattlesnakes before and recovered completely by taking it easy and drinking a lot of water and eating a little bit of fresh fruit.
> 
> There's some sort of “antivenin” or “antivenom” or something like that and it absolutely smacks of medical quackery & attempted murder by poison with a convenient reptile to take the fall for their crime.
> 
> Doctors are crooks, and entertainers all too often play along with the scam, willingly or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Necro threading.......?  Okie dokie........
Click to expand...


Don't think he knows he's talking to the dead, the banned, and the few survivors of 2011....


----------



## Picaro

Wicked Jester said:


> You dug your own hole....Shouldn't have started lying for no other reason than to try and make a partisan point....Like you did last night by vociferously claiming that *FEDS* were wantonely shooting unarmed civilians after Katrina, and then trying to imply it was ordered by Bush.



It's usually something like this generating a lot of snivels,most petty trolls can't handle being out-trolled, is all. For some reason it's just too hard to do a simple search on a topic, when they think they can just parrot partisan rubbish and fake news all day, and get' rewarded' for that by a horde of fellow tards. 

And once again, message boards aren't debate boards, no matter what they claim; few come to these boards to 'debate' anything, as evidenced by how slow the actual forums set aside for genuine debates are compared to the other forums that discuss politics; they're post it notes for shills, peddlers, and advocates . I will add that 'Current Events' Forum here used to a a good easy source for real news, one of the best out there, outside of the old now defunct Political Crossfire site, but no longer, since 2015ish  it's just a collection of fake news and spin, not nearly as much news any  more. Shift the political hack fake news stuff to Politics Forums already, renew to Current Events section.


----------



## the other mike

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.



Another snowflaky Trump-hater with nothing to say
who hates being constantly proven wrong.


----------



## mamooth

Angelo said:


> Another snowflaky Trump-hater



Being how you're addressing a post from 2011, you now look like a butthurt partisan snowflake.

Does that bother you, or have you gotten used to it?


----------



## HenryBHough

Beware the door.

It's hell on your 'roids.


----------



## the other mike

mamooth said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another snowflaky Trump-hater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being how you're addressing a post from 2011, you now look like a butthurt partisan snowflake.
> 
> Does that bother you, or have you gotten used to it?
Click to expand...

I voted for Jill Stein, but thanks for the 'heads up' ( if that's what that was)


----------



## Third Party

Funny-the complaints he had of childishness from 2011 are the same we hear now with "Never used to be this way-so much disunity"!


----------



## the other mike

Third Party said:


> Funny-the complaints he had of childishness from 2011 are the same we hear now with "Never used to be this way-so much disunity"!


I would have probably agreed with him back then.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Grace said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Digger. Sorry to see you go since you just got here. For the record...you won't find anything like USMB out there. *Either its all fluffy rainbow farting unicorns who gasp at foul language, or nothing but battles. *You've just been in the wrong threads. Hang out in the more mellow ones. Foxfyres thread of the coffee shop is cool. Threads in General or Reviews for movies is nice. Health is also a great forum.
> Go look. Then if you come back....holler. I'll give ya a hug welcome.
> 
> (btw..I posted at a board for 13 years. Finally had enough and went on the prowl. Found here, then like a dummy I got caught in drama, left for a small while, then came back. And here I stay. I looked. Not much out there). But do go look. And maybe you will wander back this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really true, Grace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me, it is. I looked for a very long time. I wanted fluff AND more volatile subjects in the same spot. I joined many boards, but never stayed. Or I was banned for asking questions the admin didn't like answering. I tried blogging too. That didn't work out well either.
> I like it here because it reminds me of my old original home board I hung out at.
> But to each their own. The net is huge. Maybe Digger will find what he/she is looking for. I hope so. But if not...like Intense said, the light will be left on.
> 
> Care to tell me what wasn't true, though? My personal opinion isn't? And who are you to judge me? It's true FOR ME.
Click to expand...

*Be careful out there, you can get banned for posting something that you can say over here.    I had a record of 4 sites bannning me last week..That includes Disqus,   LOL won't miss them and I still get email about me posting on two of them.*


----------



## Gracie

Oh shit! I thought someone was pretending to be me...then I looked at the date.


----------



## Rambunctious

The OP posted this in 2011...he could have grandchildren by now...he thought Trump was a TV show host when he posted this.....man just think what he would think today....post election 2016...we were saints in 2011 compared to us today....


----------



## Ringel05

Kinda fun strolling down memory lane, I miss Huggy.  

Gracie, did you know you were banned.......? 

Of course it would be even more fun strolling down mammary lane, stopping and lingering here and there.......


----------



## Dalia

justinacolmena said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Mike Posner - Please Don&#39;t Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singer Mike Posner is airlifted to the hospital after being bitten by a rattlesnake
> 
> EMTs are freaking out over a snakebite?
> 
> I have been bitten by rattlesnakes before and recovered completely by taking it easy and drinking a lot of water and eating a little bit of fresh fruit.
> 
> There's some sort of “antivenin” or “antivenom” or something like that and it absolutely smacks of medical quackery & attempted murder by poison with a convenient reptile to take the fall for their crime.
> 
> Doctors are crooks, and entertainers all too often play along with the scam, willingly or not.
Click to expand...

It was less serious because he was bitten by a* baby* rattlesnake .


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Zona said:


> I have never seen a board quite like this.  Yes it is right leaning, yes the majority of people with high rep points are from the right and yes, the majority of the mods are rightys....(what the hell was my point....?  Oh yeah)  but its damn near impossible to be banned from here.  That is rare.



This board rocks.  They appreciate a nutjob like me. Damn, I'm tearing up.


----------



## longknife

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.



Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

digger said:


> I'm moving on. Only been here a week, but I've put a bunch of time in. Not bad, but I don't have to settle for not bad. Gonna go find something I actually like.
> 
> What I don't like about this place is all the partisan bickering. No one seems to bother forming a reasoned opinion. They're too busy pretending to care about an issue they don't or pretending to misunderstand an issue that has already been addressed.
> 
> And there are too many personal attacks. I know, I know, "it's the internet, get used to it." No thank you. I'm not looking to trade empty insults with people who act like they're in grade school. There are communities that expect a certain basic level of civility in discourse.
> 
> So have a nice life, guys. Good luck using the site to do anything but dig the ruts deeper in your thoughts.



If you find a board that does try to have productive conversations, swing back by and PM me.


----------

